# Your first job in Canada



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

I thought it might be interesting to hear from some of the guys and gals who have settled in Canada and found jobs about how they found their first job.

To get the ball rolling, here's our story. We applied for immigration to Canada in January and by April had got our visas. That was a shock!!!!! I wasn't quite ready! We arrived in Calgary in July and checked into a motel. We looked in the Calgary Herald for jobs. Hubby was an engineer specialising in Hotel Engineering and had been Director of Engineering in Cairo and Aden. There weren't many hotel jobs going. The only one was at the Crossroads Hotel in NE Calgary, for a painter. My hubby had never painted a wall in his life, but he phoned and got an interview. He also got the job. Well, not the painter's job, but when the Maintenance Manager met him he offered him a job as a Shift Engineer, working lates and earlies. $8 an hour. But at least it was a start, and it was the first week of being there. He worked his way up from there, over the next few years, eventually to Director of Engineering with Fairmont - and he owes it all to that first contact.

So, come on everyone, let's hear how YOU started!

Deeana


----------



## Canadadreaming (Aug 15, 2008)

An interesting Article. I have posted a question about the best place to live for my Family and I, with Calgary and option. Now, that you are there, any feedback to my post will be really welcome !


----------



## FriendInToronto (Sep 12, 2008)

When I first arrived to Canada, I had hard time communicating with people. First arrived as international student to learn English. Later on finished a 2 years diploma in computer programming. Work in different jobs nothing related to IT. The jobs were mainly in factories. Then an opportunity arrived and start working as a junior programmer and since then I was able to get experience, reach seniority and obtain a competitive salary.
Beginning was hard, but I am so happy I kept trying.


----------



## margaretchow2 (Sep 20, 2008)

I read your message with interest. Myself and husband are looking to emigrate to Canada, but the two year waite is something I feel is holding us back. Could you tell me what type of visa you applied for and how you got it so quickly.

Would realy appreciate this information, as we would love to get out to Canada as soon as possible.

Margaret


----------



## FriendInToronto (Sep 12, 2008)

margaretchow2 said:


> I read your message with interest. Myself and husband are looking to emigrate to Canada, but the two year waite is something I feel is holding us back. Could you tell me what type of visa you applied for and how you got it so quickly.
> 
> Would realy appreciate this information, as we would love to get out to Canada as soon as possible.
> 
> Margaret


I guess our case was different in the sense that at the time we apply (more than 10 years ago) the immigration laws was different, not too many people from my country were emigrating to Canada at that time. We applied to the Skilled Workers and Professional Category and I took from the time we initiated the process till got the visa 2 and half months. Right now it takes aprox. 2 years like you mentioned.


----------



## spaceace (Sep 7, 2008)

i think 2 years is not realistic from what I've seen. It's more like 5-8 years now and therefore totally pointless applying for anything other than a TWP


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*My Story*

Thought I'd give you a lowdown on how I ended up here.

I got a job with this company about 12 months ago through a former boss. I was supposed to be working from home in the UK originally. I came here for a month's orientation last September. 2 weeks after I arrived here the IT Director resigns leaving a gap. I mentioned down the pub that I could do that and, lo and behold, they offered me the position. One condition - I had to move to Canada! Well, London didn't really excite me anymore so I thought to myself - Why not.

After much shenanigans getting my TWP sorted, I moved here fulltime in February. I've not regretted the decision (except when I faceplanted myself in the snow last May after misjudging the number of steps from my apartment to the sidewalk!).

The real downside is the lack of permanence until I get my PR. Being on a sponsored TWP means I'm pretty much a slave to the company. They can do with me what they want and I can't do anything about it unless I go back to Europe. It's not an issue as my working relationship is excellent but it's still a nag in the back of my head.

I love the country and the people. It beats London by a mile!


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

margaretchow2 said:


> I read your message with interest. Myself and husband are looking to emigrate to Canada, but the two year waite is something I feel is holding us back. Could you tell me what type of visa you applied for and how you got it so quickly.
> 
> Would realy appreciate this information, as we would love to get out to Canada as soon as possible.
> 
> Margaret


Hi Margaret,
I think from what I am reading now that the process has changed a bit, and my husband and I emigrated ten years ago. But he was a qualified engineer and I was a teacher, and at that time we were young with a young family and all those things got us points - we were what they were looking for at Canada House I suppose and we got in easily - although we were very nervous about failing the interview, and it was an ordeal all right. 
I doubt if there's a two year wait for the "right" candidates even now. And I believe Alberta is expediting the process as they need workers.


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

*still hoping to find that first job*

…well, no first job for me yet after being in Ottawa for 6 months  problem is I have a master's degree from a US ivy league school so am overqualified for most jobs out there in the market. And for now, I’m still hesitant to just go and start working as a cashier in a nearby groceries or a clerk at Canada Post – these kinds of jobs are a plenty but they only pay $10-12/hour. Perhaps, when my savings ran out, I will be forced to take something like that but for now I still want a job that’s hard to get but will pay better. I heard from many that it is quite desirable to land a job in the government as it pays much better than most and it's a life-long job security - once you landed it, they cannot fire you - at least that's what I‘ve been told by a friend who did manage to get a government job

but I'm not losing hope and meanwhile studying French full time (btw, it's fun being back in school at my age of almost half a century  NOTE - please know that learning second language is FREE for landed immigrants and permanent residents, you only need to get your language skills assessed and off you go to one of the fine language schools - for free. Isn’t it cool? nice perk for being an immigrant


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Alminka said:


> …well, no first job for me yet after being in Ottawa for 6 months  problem is I have a master's degree from a US ivy league school so am overqualified for most jobs out there in the market. And for now, I’m still hesitant to just go and start working as a cashier in a nearby groceries or a clerk at Canada Post – these kinds of jobs are a plenty but they only pay $10-12/hour. Perhaps, when my savings ran out, I will be forced to take something like that but for now I still want a job that’s hard to get but will pay better. I heard from many that it is quite desirable to land a job in the government as it pays much better than most and it's a life-long job security - once you landed it, they cannot fire you - at least that's what I‘ve been told by a friend who did manage to get a government job
> 
> but I'm not losing hope and meanwhile studying French full time (btw, it's fun being back in school at my age of almost half a century  NOTE - please know that learning second language is FREE for landed immigrants and permanent residents, you only need to get your language skills assessed and off you go to one of the fine language schools - for free. Isn’t it cool? nice perk for being an immigrant


Hi - just to put a perspective on this 0 the rule is that it's easier toget a job if you have a job. I've hired a lot of people over the last 10 years and am very wary of people with gaps. Take ANY job rather than having a gap. A gap when you are in one place says laziness to me and I run from those people. If you are looking to subsist then take any job so your CV looks ok. Gaps are bad.


----------



## USACanuck (Oct 19, 2008)

Please be careful when you you promote the idea "I've hired a lot of people over the last 10 years and am very wary of people with gaps." Often, finding a job after a layoff (very common in the high tech industry in the States) is a very difficult process in a bad economy. In addition, age discrimination in the interview and hiring process, although illegal, is practiced by many companies. One may qualify for all of the position requirements but if you've got a salt-and-pepper moustache, be prepared for rejection. The "gaps" in a resume is understood by most savy H.R. people because they realize how difficult the economy here in States has been.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*People with Gaps*



USACanuck said:


> Please be careful when you you promote the idea "I've hired a lot of people over the last 10 years and am very wary of people with gaps." Often, finding a job after a layoff (very common in the high tech industry in the States) is a very difficult process in a bad economy. In addition, age discrimination in the interview and hiring process, although illegal, is practiced by many companies. One may qualify for all of the position requirements but if you've got a salt-and-pepper moustache, be prepared for rejection. The "gaps" in a resume is understood by most savy H.R. people because they realize how difficult the economy here in States has been.


Greetz,

I'm not saying I don't hire people with gaps in their resume just that I am wary. I would take any job rather than take unemployment assistance which I have done for a total of five weeks and it was soul destroying. I eventually took a night shift shelf-stacking job because it paid better than the assistance and at least I was interacting with people. It didn't last long because I then took an entry level IT support position and 5 years later I'm here as an IT Manager. Any job is better than no job.

SB!


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

Deeana said:


> I thought it might be interesting to hear from some of the guys and gals who have settled in Canada and found jobs about how they found their first job.
> 
> To get the ball rolling, here's our story. We applied for immigration to Canada in January and by April had got our visas. That was a shock!!!!! I wasn't quite ready! We arrived in Calgary in July and checked into a motel. We looked in the Calgary Herald for jobs. Hubby was an engineer specialising in Hotel Engineering and had been Director of Engineering in Cairo and Aden. There weren't many hotel jobs going. The only one was at the Crossroads Hotel in NE Calgary, for a painter. My hubby had never painted a wall in his life, but he phoned and got an interview. He also got the job. Well, not the painter's job, but when the Maintenance Manager met him he offered him a job as a Shift Engineer, working lates and earlies. $8 an hour. But at least it was a start, and it was the first week of being there. He worked his way up from there, over the next few years, eventually to Director of Engineering with Fairmont - and he owes it all to that first contact.
> 
> ...




wow! that's great!


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

SczzyBoy said:


> Greetz,
> 
> I'm not saying I don't hire people with gaps in their resume just that I am wary. I would take any job rather than take unemployment assistance which I have done for a total of five weeks and it was soul destroying. I eventually took a night shift shelf-stacking job because it paid better than the assistance and at least I was interacting with people. It didn't last long because I then took an entry level IT support position and 5 years later I'm here as an IT Manager. Any job is better than no job.
> 
> SB!


you got a point when you said any job is better than no job.


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

SczzyBoy said:


> Hi - just to put a perspective on this 0 the rule is that it's easier toget a job if you have a job. I've hired a lot of people over the last 10 years and am very wary of people with gaps. Take ANY job rather than having a gap. A gap when you are in one place says laziness to me and I run from those people. If you are looking to subsist then take any job so your CV looks ok. Gaps are bad.



Yes I totally agree with you. The very first thing is to secure a job as soon as possible so that you are able to make your both ends meet. During this time you may find a better opportunity and your experince will count towards your Canadian experiance.

Keep yourself positive, keep learning, keep getting expiences and one day you will be there where you want to see yourself


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*jobs in calgary - please help!*

hi my name is ray whiteman
we have just got our letter to send more information after (24 months) i am a chef
i would like to get a job offer. we have been to calgary 2 times staying at the 
Pasller fairmount hotel. We should be over within 9 - 11 months, I was hoping if I was offered a job this would get me there a lot quicker and add more points to my application!

I would really be grateful for any infrmation you could provide me with to help me on this hard and rocky road!!

Good luck with your adventure...

Regards,

Ray














[e guys and gals who have settled in Canada and found jobs about how they found their first job.

To get the ball rolling, here's our story. We applied for immigration to Canada in January and by April had got our visas. That was a shock!!!!! I wasn't quite ready! We arrived in Calgary in July and checked into a motel. We looked in the Calgary Herald for jobs. Hubby was an engineer specialising in Hotel Engineering and had been Director of Engineering in Cairo and Aden. There weren't many hotel jobs going. The only one was at the Crossroads Hotel in NE Calgary, for a painter. My hubby had never painted a wall in his life, but he phoned and got an interview. He also got the job. Well, not the painter's job, but when the Maintenance Manager met him he offered him a job as a Shift Engineer, working lates and earlies. $8 an hour. But at least it was a start, and it was the first week of being there. He worked his way up from there, over the next few years, eventually to Director of Engineering with Fairmont - and he owes it all to that first contact.

So, come on everyone, let's hear how YOU started!

Deeana



[/QUOTE]


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Deeana said:


> I thought it might be interesting to hear from some of the guys and gals who have settled in Canada and found jobs about how they found their first job.
> 
> To get the ball rolling, here's our story. We applied for immigration to Canada in January and by April had got our visas. That was a shock!!!!! I wasn't quite ready! We arrived in Calgary in July and checked into a motel. We looked in the Calgary Herald for jobs. Hubby was an engineer specialising in Hotel Engineering and had been Director of Engineering in Cairo and Aden. There weren't many hotel jobs going. The only one was at the Crossroads Hotel in NE Calgary, for a painter. My hubby had never painted a wall in his life, but he phoned and got an interview. He also got the job. Well, not the painter's job, but when the Maintenance Manager met him he offered him a job as a Shift Engineer, working lates and earlies. $8 an hour. But at least it was a start, and it was the first week of being there. He worked his way up from there, over the next few years, eventually to Director of Engineering with Fairmont - and he owes it all to that first contact.
> 
> ...


 I came out to Vancouver BC in 84. As I came out as a live-in nanny I was sponsered so the process was fairly simple. It only took about 6 month from applying for the job, (found in The Lady magazine). After one year I had to reapply for my working visa and still could only be a live-in nanny. After two years I could apply to become a landed immigrant and could then live and work anywhere.
I moved to Victoria, Vancouver island, which is a 90 min ferry ride from Vancouver. I haven't got any regrets about leaving the Uk, but I do still get homesick occasionally. Not for family, as I have none left but some things can't be replaced and I miss the IOW.
British Columbia is beautiful. The weather is similar to the Uk. Housing prices are expensive, especially in Vancouver, but I wouldn't want to live anywhere else in Canada. There are bears and cougars, and there are places in BC where they raid trash cans, but in 24 years I have not seen one, and I live next to Goldstream Park.
To check out the housing prices you can just go to the mls.ca website and see houses for sale. You can find the exact area you are interested in.
I bought my house 3 years ago for $315,000. 1050sq ft rancher, (bungalow). Two bedroom, one bathroom, one ensuite bathroom. Close to 7,000sq ft property.
I could probably sell it now for $390,000, but the market has slowed down. I live 15 mins from downtown Victoria, in a town called Langford. My mortgage is cheaper than it would be for me to rent the same kind of place.
A word of warning for those looking to buy a condo here in BC. Look up 'leaky condo's'. The brains that control designed houses using the 'california code'. All legal and passed. Many, many condo's now leak as we do not have california weather....duh....DO NOT buy a condo built between 1984 and 2001, unless it has been REMEDIATED. Could be off on the 2001 year, but you can find out that info. Some people have lost everything over this.
With the leaky condo problem you need a 75% vote passed to have the engineer come check the building envelope and that cost thousands. Then if you do have a leaky condo building, and many are, it can cost EACH condo owner $30,000 up. Then you need a 75% vote passed to fix it. Your condo is basically worthless, no one will buy it until it is fixed and the whole thing is a nightmare. I know some one who owns a condo and because they couldn't get the vote passed to fix the building, (at that time it would have been $30,000 for his unit), nothing was done about it. Ignoring it is like putting a band-aid on the flesh-eating virus, but without the vote passed there was nothing he could do. Now 6 years later, coz guess what, the problem didn't go away, the vote got passed, now it is $60,000 just for his condo. Please, go on the internet and educate yourself if you are thinking of buying. 
Some people were lucky and managed to get some reimbursement from the government, coz surprise, surprise, they were aware of the problem. The developers simply walked away unscathed and started new companys. However if you bought a condo, back then for $165,000, plonked $56,000 remediation cost on it, got back $11,000 and couldn't sell it for more $170,000, you were nowhere near ahead. When I was looking for a condo I wouldn't even think about getting one in that time period I gave you unless it had already been remediated.
BC is the place to be though. We don't get the mozzies they get back east, or
the minus 20 degrees. Good luck everyone.


----------



## CALGARYBOUND (Nov 25, 2008)

SczzyBoy said:


> Hi - just to put a perspective on this 0 the rule is that it's easier toget a job if you have a job. I've hired a lot of people over the last 10 years and am very wary of people with gaps. Take ANY job rather than having a gap. A gap when you are in one place says laziness to me and I run from those people. If you are looking to subsist then take any job so your CV looks ok. Gaps are bad.


How can I contact you to ask you something SczzyBoy?


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Address*



CALGARYBOUND said:


> How can I contact you to ask you something SczzyBoy?


cfd at sczzy dot com


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

SczzyBoy said:


> Hi - just to put a perspective on this 0 the rule is that it's easier toget a job if you have a job. I've hired a lot of people over the last 10 years and am very wary of people with gaps. Take ANY job rather than having a gap. A gap when you are in one place says laziness to me and I run from those people. If you are looking to subsist then take any job so your CV looks ok. Gaps are bad.


Good point SczzyBoy I would also add, that it much easier once you have some Canadian experience on your resume. 
From what I hear there is reluctance to hire immigrants in some areas, so showing you have worked here will help to counteract that. It shows you are willing to work, you have the documentation required to secure a job and will provide a work reference of someone in the country.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Deeana said:


> Hi Margaret,
> I think from what I am reading now that the process has changed a bit, and my husband and I emigrated ten years ago. But he was a qualified engineer and I was a teacher, and at that time we were young with a young family and all those things got us points - we were what they were looking for at Canada House I suppose and we got in easily - although we were very nervous about failing the interview, and it was an ordeal all right.
> I doubt if there's a two year wait for the "right" candidates even now. And I believe Alberta is expediting the process as they need workers.


Hello Deeana,

My husband and I would love to migrate to Canada. And if everything will be speedy, how lovely it'll be to there in 2009. And yes, we wish to stay in Alberta. Having Biochemistry as my background and logistics as my creme of the crop, I am sure I can be one of the best employers of its industries. Please advise if it is best for us to wait for an employer (for me, who will act as sponsor) or is it more advisable to submit our application now for the Skilled Category.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Thaddeus (Dec 4, 2008)

*Temporary Work Permit: at it's worst - Slavery!*



SczzyBoy said:


> Thought I'd give you a lowdown on how I ended up here.
> 
> I got a job with this company about 12 months ago through a former boss. I was supposed to be working from home in the UK originally. I came here for a month's orientation last September. 2 weeks after I arrived here the IT Director resigns leaving a gap. I mentioned down the pub that I could do that and, lo and behold, they offered me the position. One condition - I had to move to Canada! Well, London didn't really excite me anymore so I thought to myself - Why not.
> 
> ...


Skilled Worker Permits are generally two years. 

I came to Canada from the USA with a two-year permit. You can immediately apply for Permanent Residency after getting here. 

However, be aware that Canada is set up to receive people already Permanent Residents. Moving Expenses (tax deduction), language courses, legal aid, unemployment insurance and many other services are not granted to people on just Work Permits. The work permit can get you here faster, but if problems arise it can be a much bigger headache. 

I have been in Canada nearly two years now. My boss hasn't paid for over a year, I've had extensive additional costs from this, my Permanent Residency paperwork was delaid over a year because of this, am paying two mortgages, can't afford to see a dentist, etc, etc, etc. I also cannot go after boss to legally force payment for most of a year yet as I still need boss's cooperation with Permanent Residency process, cannot get another job without new sponsorship (which will mean starting all over with the paperwork and another two-year delay), wont have Permanent Residency for another year or so, have been financially drained, and to make it worse I'm in Quebec. Quebec, a "Country" within it's own has it's own rules, legal judgments in Quebec often aren't recognized in rest of Canada, and where the new Canadian Experience Class Work Permit for those who've been in Canada on a student or work VISA for two-years or more can apply for allowing them to work for anyone in Canada BUT not for those living in Quebec. I had worked with this employer from the States for almost a decade before company brought me here and they always paid before. So I'm essentially a slave here in Canada.

While mine is probably a rather extreme case, I say it just so you know what CAN happen. If I were a Permanent Resident my situation would be mostly mute at this point. I left the United States to escape modern-day "slavery" there, but I plan to legally stay in Canada however it ends up being....


----------



## aschroeder (Feb 17, 2009)

*Free french school???*

About your comment on the bottom.....I would love to study French full time! I am in the same boat you are, looking for a job and not wanting to take a $10/hr job because I have a bachelor's from a great US school.....how do you "get your language skills assessed" and start the process???
Thanks!






Alminka said:


> …well, no first job for me yet after being in Ottawa for 6 months  problem is I have a master's degree from a US ivy league school so am overqualified for most jobs out there in the market. And for now, I’m still hesitant to just go and start working as a cashier in a nearby groceries or a clerk at Canada Post – these kinds of jobs are a plenty but they only pay $10-12/hour. Perhaps, when my savings ran out, I will be forced to take something like that but for now I still want a job that’s hard to get but will pay better. I heard from many that it is quite desirable to land a job in the government as it pays much better than most and it's a life-long job security - once you landed it, they cannot fire you - at least that's what I‘ve been told by a friend who did manage to get a government job
> 
> but I'm not losing hope and meanwhile studying French full time (btw, it's fun being back in school at my age of almost half a century  NOTE - please know that learning second language is FREE for landed immigrants and permanent residents, you only need to get your language skills assessed and off you go to one of the fine language schools - for free. Isn’t it cool? nice perk for being an immigrant


----------



## Thaddeus (Dec 4, 2008)

*Government funded French Classes in Montreal for the non-standard Landed Immigrant*

Obtaining "free" Government-funded French courses is very easy as long as you ARE a landed immigrant and not a Temporary Skilled Worker. Took 1.5 years aof searching and luck to find a continuing adult education centre that would accept me for the Government-funded French education as a Temporary Skilled Worker, even though I'm in the process of obtaining Permanent Residency. If we were rich enough to pay the ~$2,000.00 per class to take French at a University here at the lovely "foreigner rates", I think it is safe to say that most of us would have emmigrated via the Economic Class, and not the Skilled Worker Class....

For other immigrants who do not quite fit the technical "landed immigrant" Permanent Resident status, in Montreal contact C.E.D.A. ceda22.com 514-596-4422. They handle other immigrant assimilation concerns and services as well. They are very conveniently located to one of the main Metro stations Lionel-Groulx.


----------



## Thaddeus (Dec 4, 2008)

*Gaps in Employment*

Originally Posted by SczzyBoy 
"Hi - just to put a perspective on this 0 the rule is that it's easier toget a job if you have a job. I've hired a lot of people over the last 10 years and am very wary of people with gaps. Take ANY job rather than having a gap. A gap when you are in one place says laziness to me and I run from those people. If you are looking to subsist then take any job so your CV looks ok. Gaps are bad." 

SczzyBoy and anyone else who holds what could wrongly be interpretted as a very old-fashioned view of the employment world, I trust that when you speak of gaps in employment, you do look at the big picture. That is not only paid work, but volunteer work, self-employment, and the type of work. Most under-employed University-educated adults I know would take any job during such "gaps." Unfortunately, in today's employment arena, just being bright, working hard, obeying the law, being reliable, etc. over-qualifies a person for almost every job out there. A University degree closes just about every other door that strong work ethic and skill background does not close already. 

It is more important than ever for a job seeker to be extremely focused, as obtaining a full-time living-wage job is a often a very long full-time job in itself. Combined with everything else that people must do when financially bridging themselves for months or years on end without any sizable income, time management is as key to survival to the next job as money or anything else. The few places today that will take a University-educated person for a service or manual labour job are typically so low-paying, that after commute, taxes, etc. often only net $3-5/ hour. 

As there is never enough time to do all the "WORK" an "unemployed" person must do, having the TIME to make another round of prospecting contacts, and ever expand the living-wage job search is typically far more valuable than $3-5/hour. Also, given a choice to volunteer and give of oneself for even an afternoon or two per week, versus making $15-20 in a dead-end job is often far more important to one's moral, health, building skills and contacts than the money.

Hopefully you and others who do hiring reading this understand my point and I am only preaching to the choir. But particularly for people who have been fortunate enough to have well-paid living-wage jobs for decades in Human Resources or other fields for that matter, I still sense can be somewhat isolated from the realities of the modern-day University-educated employment world. Not to mention isolated to how much WORK the "unemployed" invest into finding the next living-wage job....


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

*Free French classes for immigrants in Canada*



aschroeder said:


> About your comment on the bottom.....I would love to study French full time! I am in the same boat you are, looking for a job and not wanting to take a $10/hr job because I have a bachelor's from a great US school.....how do you "get your language skills assessed" and start the process???
> Thanks!


That depends on where you are in Canada, I guess most major cities would have something similar. By they way, it's not only French, Government also provides free "English as a second language" (LINC) classes for Landed Immigrants. You must have a Permanent Resident Card or whatever other proof you have of your immigrant status. 

If you are in Ottawa, there are 2 places for French CLIC program - check out their websites and see which one is more suitable (i.e. closer to your place, easier to get by bus/car):

L'ecole le Carrefour - Clic - Cours de langues pour immigrants au Canada

La Cite Collegial - La Cité collégiale - Le collège francophone à Ottawa - LINC - Language Instruction for Newcomers to Canada

But first, you need to do your language level assessment at the YMCA Language Assessment and Resource Centre (LARC) after which they'll refer you to one of those schools. Call them up 613-238-5462 to get an appointment or here is their site:

Language Assessment and Resource Centre

By the way, LARC is also a good source of other stuff for immigrants, like job fairs, pre-employment workshops, etc. - just look around and talk to people. 

I must say I really enjoy going to my French classes, I met people there from almost 20 countries, even Japan and Germany - never thought before that the Japanese and Germans also want to immigrate to Canada. It's a non-degree school, so there is no real pressure, no homework, but it's actually better for most people to learn that way

Good luck! or should I say - Bonne chance!


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re free French classes - one more post*



aschroeder said:


> About your comment on the bottom.....I would love to study French full time! I am in the same boat you are, looking for a job and not wanting to take a $10/hr job because I have a bachelor's from a great US school.....how do you "get your language skills assessed" and start the process???
> Thanks!


Sorry Annie, just found your other post with your intro and I understand that you are not in Ottawa (we are not on a sunshine coast here though we do have a river) so that information I posted earlier may not be useful to you, sorry about that. 

All the best!


----------



## aschroeder (Feb 17, 2009)

Alminka said:


> Sorry Annie, just found your other post with your intro and I understand that you are not in Ottawa (we are not on a sunshine coast here though we do have a river) so that information I posted earlier may not be useful to you, sorry about that.
> 
> All the best!



No worries, its good to know the basics as I'm sure there is a similar set up in Vancouver that I can find. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

SczzyBoy,

Quick follow up for you. Would you consider a volunteer Managerial job for a non-profit as a real job (i.e. would it make you consider a candidate) or would you say thatd fall in the category of the "pass on" candidates?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I have always wondered how a person could be Óverqualified' for a job , surely the more you take to any job the better for the employer and more chance for advancement , it is easier for me to equate with 'insufficient skills' with a chance of trainability . Years ago , General-Electric had a TV movie spot , after the movie the presdent of G.E came on and said "Please teach our youth the basics , with too much knowledge they are difficult for us to teach them what we need them to know for our specific requirements ", but times have obviously changed .


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Each case is individual so it's difficult to really get into any details. Any that I may have passed on in the past would not have stuck in my mind so I've no concrete examples to back up the whole gap theory - it's a purely personal thing. I do have one example of something that I'm on the outside looking in. I have a good friend who's contract finished nearly a year ago. He initially kept looking, as you would, for position that pays the same or similar. When nothing was forthcoming he couldn't make the break to accept something lesser paid. Also, according to him, there are now no jobs out there. Yet, I have another friend with the same qualifications and pretty much the same experience. He took a 9 month "gap" to travel around the world with his wife. Yet he actually managed to secure a position while he was in Costa Rica. He had to accept a pay cut to get the position but he's now gainfully employed. Now both people have gaps from their career positions - would I just pass on these gaps? The one who "couldn't" get a job I would pass on and the one who could then no I wouldn't

It's the explanation of the gap that's important not the gap itself. It's an example and may not be entirely relevant or clear but I hope my meaning comes across.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Can you help me guiding on how to get an IT job expecially as an Operations Manager or Database Manager or atleast as a Senior Oracle DBA?


I would appreciate your kind help for ever.


Kind Regads
navendum




FriendInToronto said:


> When I first arrived to Canada, I had hard time communicating with people. First arrived as international student to learn English. Later on finished a 2 years diploma in computer programming. Work in different jobs nothing related to IT. The jobs were mainly in factories. Then an opportunity arrived and start working as a junior programmer and since then I was able to get experience, reach seniority and obtain a competitive salary.
> Beginning was hard, but I am so happy I kept trying.


----------



## sallyhosny (Feb 4, 2012)

Dear Deeana

My name is sally .I am new to the forum. My husband and I will be coming to canada as new immigrants August this year . We don't know anyone in Calgary 
I was really inspired by your writings can you advice me can we be in touch? 

Sally underscore hosny 79 at yahoo dot com
Thanks
Sally


----------

